# Art song suggestions in English?



## WilliamHarwell (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi. New user here. 
I am an adult non-professional bass looking for more art song repertoire in the English language.
Most of what I sing is in German, French, Italian.
My favorites are Faure, Schumann. Debussy is technically beyond my ability.
I am not fond of Ralph Vaughn Williams, Michael Head.
Any quick thoughts would be appreciated. 
Best wishes.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't know if this is quite what you had in mind, but it's beautiful:


----------



## WilliamHarwell (Aug 21, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you. Very helpful. Beautiful song from a composer I didn't know.


----------

